# FLTV - Bay Flats Lodge TV Channel



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Adjustments are key......By Captain Todd Jones

Full pics and report coming soon from Bay Flats Lodge detailing a fun-filled, fish catching day on the water. Headed out with the boss and his neighbor, along with four other guides from the lodge. Heavy morning fog, shifting winds, and a considerably higher tide had us adjusting our game plan after two short stops. Dialing in our present conditions, our third stop was on target. Wading in knee to thigh deep water over mud and scattered shell, it wasnâ€™t long before we had a six-man limit of trout from 16â€-21â€, releasing another 60-80 trout, including a few in the 3lb - 4lb range. They fell for Gamblers, Corky devils and soft dines, and even several solid fish on top waters. Fun times with some great fishermen! #bay_flats_lodge #escb #waterloorods #foreverlast #simms






www.BayFlatsLodge.com
Captain Chris and Deb Martin - Owners


----------

